# Awesome Sky Shot!



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

There was a terrible storm here today and this is the shot I took about 1 hour after....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You're right, that is awesome!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The beauty of nature


----------

